# Freddie Mercury



## 1fish2fish

Freddie Mercury passed away last night. He apparently had an internal bacterial infection of some sort. I'd known for a couple weeks he wasn't "right" but I didn't know what was going on until two days ago and by then it was too late  Yesterday he started pineconing and I knew there was nothing I could have done.

I got Freddie in May 2009 from a Petsmart. When I got him I was totally unaware of how to properly care for bettas. Freddie and my other boy Fish (r.i.p) were in unheated 1 gallon tanks with sparse water changes. A month after I got him Freddie began biting his tail. I didn't know what was causing it so I began to do research on Bettas and caught the "bug". I never did get Freddie to completely quit biting but he had been doing so much better since this summer and his fins were looking quite nice.

Freddie was completely annoying, a total grumpy butt head, and one of my most favorite bettas. He was the first fish I said good morning to and the last I said good night to. Even my roommate who thinks fish are a waste of time loved Freddie. He is the only fish to ever jump out and bite my finger (and my roommates as well LOL).

Here's a couple pictures. The first one is the last I ever took of him before he got sick.



























Freddie got his name of course from Freddie Mercury who was the lead singer of Queen (in case you've been living under a rock). When I first got Freddie his bowl sat near my piano and one day I was working on "Don't Stop Me Now" and I looked up and Freddie was just a swimming like there was no tomorrow. It looked like he was dancing :-D I figured a fish with such awesome taste in music deserved an awesome name.

R.I.P old grump and here's one last song for you _Don't Stop Me Now_


----------



## nochoramet

R.I.P Freddie! I'm so sorry he died, sounds eerily just like how Fishy passed. Maybe him and Freddie can be friends in fishy heaven (or wherever they go.) I'm sorry.


----------



## 1fish2fish

Thanks. In a way I'm glad he's gone. I knew he was not doing well and I'm relieved he's not in pain any more.


----------



## karlhague

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## vaygirl

I loved your description of his personality. It made me smile. Sorry Jackie. At least he's not suffering any more. RIP Freddie.


----------



## ReyesBetta

I'm so sorry Jackie. He was like your main man it seems like. I hope he's having a fun time in fishy heaven. R.I.P. Freddie.


----------



## weluvbettas

That speech you made jackie was very moving. R.I.P freddie!


----------



## Learn To Fly

Awww  RIP Freddie. Sorry for your loss 1f2f, he sounds like a wonderful (with an attitude lol) fish.


----------



## beat2020

So sorry for your loss 1fish2fish 
R.I.P. Freddie


----------



## 1fish2fish

Thanks guys. I was really sad when I got back from work a little while ago and saw his empty tank. I was going to fill his tank with one of my new breeder males but I think I may go get myself another pet store VT. You can't get a better attitude than a pet store fish.

I may very well come home Sunday with 5 new fish instead of 4.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello

I'm so sorry.


----------



## betta99

sorry for your loss


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm so sorry about Freddy! I know he'll be missed very much. RIP Freddy.


----------



## Betta Slave

I'm very sorry about Freddie  He lived a good life with you.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Aww I like the story of how you named him. So sorry he died. *Hugs*


----------



## bloo97

Very sad. Atleast he's not in pain any longer. )':

R.I.P Freddie Mercury.


----------



## bloo97

Made This For You:


----------



## dramaqueen

Awww, that was very nice of you, bloo!!


----------



## bloo97

Anytime.


----------



## 1fish2fish

Thanks Bloo


----------

